
HArray – fastest associative array based on Trie - HArray
Hi Guyz,
I have developed one of the fastest associative arrays, based on Trie structures. It&#x27;s quite serious implementation, more than 8000 code lines on C++.<p>It&#x27;s much faster than std::map and in many cases even faster than std::unordered_map.
For example inserts of 10M random keys (16 bytes each) processed within 1.3 sec but std::map spent on the same test about 14 secs.<p>In contrast to hashtables it has more wide functionality:<p>- Prefix compression<p>- Ordered keys. Possibility create custom ordering<p>- Scan ranges of keys, sub ranges of keys<p>- Very fast serialization\desreialization on disc.<p>- Fair delete keys with smoothly releasing memory<p>Codebase with benchmarks available here<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Bazist&#x2F;HArray
======
HArray
Do you know some other implementations for comparing or any other ideas ?

